# Camp Fire Starter Paper



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Learned a helpful tip from my neighbor this weekend and thought I'd pass it along









Keep handy in the TT, a used thick phone book or old catalog and when ready to start the fire, just rip out the pages as needed and place it back in storage









Ed


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oooh! I have lots of those!
Does anyone ever really use phone books anymore??








Thanks for the tip


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is a good idea.

Those darn things keep coming and I take them from the front door to the recycle bin. Haven't used a phone book in 5+ years.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

that is really a good idea ... thanks for the tip!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm a mailman & have to deliver those darn things. At least 1 to every house when they send them to us, makes for a long day. --Mike


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

mmblantz said:


> I'm a mailman & have to deliver those darn things. At least 1 to every house when they send them to us, makes for a long day. --Mike


Thank you Mike for supplying the Outbackers with paper to start our fires!!!









This is a great idea - a compact way to store paper for fires!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

if you need other ideas for starting a campfire....here is how we roll at Camp O/C.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Another idea believe it or not is Frito's Corn Chips another is steel wool (without soap). They both burn and both are great fire starters. Neither of them are very heavy, both take up very little room and if you get hungry, you can at least eat the frito's.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

The steel wool works great as a survival fire starter (with a flashlight battery). Just take the steel wool and thin out, touch each end to the battery, when it starts glowing, remove from battery, blow on it and put into the tinder. Never have to worry about it getting wet and not lighting

Boy Scouts was not a waste of time.

bbwb


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I keep a small bag of match light charcoal in the camper and some brown paper lunch bags. I fill the bags about half way up w/ the charcoal and place in fire ring. Then stack the fire wood (teepee style) around it and light. Perfect fire and instant bed of coals in less than 5 minutes.

Brad


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Yall every try that liquid paper. It comes in a little tin can with a plastic cap.


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you for the great idea!!


----------



## JLWilson717 (Apr 24, 2008)

Since we have been camping in 2000, I have been using cotton balls dipped in petroleum jelly. Use 3-5, light them, add small sticks, larger sticks, then firewood. Never has failed. I read about the cotton balls and petro jelly in TL 10 Minute Tech about the time we started camping. Love those 10 Minute Tech articles.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

jitch388 said:


> Yall every try that liquid paper. It comes in a little tin can with a plastic cap.


This is the type my DH likes to use as well. That or 92 octane!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

U gotta be careful though. That liquid paper just loves an eye brow. My dw made me shave the other one off so I wouldn't look onesided. She is all into symmetry.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

jitch388 said:


> U gotta be careful though. That liquid paper just loves an eye brow. My dw made me shave the other one off so I wouldn't look onesided. She is all into symmetry.


I am just happy when we leave campgrounds and the trees are not scorched.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Trees.....what trees? I'm sure there were no trees when we got here........really.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jitch388 said:


> Trees.....what trees? I'm sure there were no trees when we got here........really.


Trees just make for a BIGGER campfire....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

jitch388 said:


> U gotta be careful though. That liquid paper just loves an eye brow. My dw made me shave the other one off so I wouldn't look onesided. She is all into symmetry.


I hope someone got a photo of that which you could share with all of us


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

skippershe said:


> U gotta be careful though. That liquid paper just loves an eye brow. My dw made me shave the other one off so I wouldn't look onesided. She is all into symmetry.


I hope someone got a photo of that which you could share with all of us








[/quote]

Sorry, no go on the picture there.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

jitch388 said:


> U gotta be careful though. That liquid paper just loves an eye brow. My dw made me shave the other one off so I wouldn't look onesided. She is all into symmetry.


I hope someone got a photo of that which you could share with all of us








[/quote]

Sorry, no go on the picture there.
[/quote]
who do i have to pay to get one?


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

skippershe said:


> U gotta be careful though. That liquid paper just loves an eye brow. My dw made me shave the other one off so I wouldn't look onesided. She is all into symmetry.


I hope someone got a photo of that which you could share with all of us








[/quote]

Sorry, no go on the picture there.
[/quote]
who do i have to pay to get one?








[/quote]

I will donate to that fund as well...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> U gotta be careful though. That liquid paper just loves an eye brow. My dw made me shave the other one off so I wouldn't look onesided. She is all into symmetry.


I hope someone got a photo of that which you could share with all of us








[/quote]

Sorry, no go on the picture there.
[/quote]
who do i have to pay to get one?








[/quote]

I will donate to that fund as well...








[/quote]

I'm in too...


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sorry folks. Twas years ago almost in another life. We could just barely affort a camera, much less a digital. 
Actually, we just had to trim the other one. Was not a bald eyed weekend. As I remember, in the few pics that we had (where ever they are 15 or so years later) it looked like I still had somestuff up there.


----------



## mandm (Mar 15, 2008)

I like the 50cent fire starter that is about the size of a checkbook from Walmart. Lite the wrapper, place near wood and walk away. No floating paper ash to worry about.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Great idea and use for those useless phonebooks !


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We use our shredded mail as starter! We keep a big trash bag of it. Works great and it is some how a pleasure to see bills go up in flames! Plus it is light to carry in the TT. I like the phone book idea. Got keep that in mind.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

happycamper said:


> We use our shredded mail as starter! We keep a big trash bag of it. Works great and it is some how a pleasure to see bills go up in flames! Plus it is light to carry in the TT. I like the phone book idea. Got keep that in mind.


This one I like!!!!

Now if I could burn them without paying them mmmmmmmm............

Gary


----------

